# Air Cylinders



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i want to know anything about air cylinders on bikes .. post up any pics of air cylinder setups


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

come on people gotta have more pics than that


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anybody know where I could buy an air cylinder online.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

ebay


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 17 2005, 07:45 PM
> *ebay
> [snapback]3012896[/snapback]​*


no way!! really??

http://search.ebay.com/air-cylinder_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

how much r thoses uffin:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

heres some info on air cylinders


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

um they were $25 US on ebay i found them lik 2 weeks ago i was gonna buy em but it costs more to ship them then what i was payin for the air cylinder


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

they look good :thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i dont recon it would be to hard to find the right thread on both ends...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

could i use these on my forks :dunno: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...7508270740&rd=1


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

im not sure im more tryin to focus on were the spring is suppose to be...


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

if u use a small Air Cylinder like tha one u posted then u dont need a spring uffin:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/productde...2667219&ccitem=

thanks to one of socios b.c. prez old posts


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 18 2005, 11:15 AM
> *if u use a small Air Cylinder like tha one u posted then u dont need a spring uffin:
> [snapback]3013026[/snapback]​*


yea i know that


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

then why did u say your still focus on were the spring is suppose to be :dunno:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

replace the spring with a cylinder


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

how much would this cost 

[attachmentid=149424]


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

that whole unit on the end of that tank because i have a Air tank like that from when i played Paintball i might try that ^^^^^ uffin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

any one know uffin:


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

how much stroke should an air cylinder have?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i just got a quote on an Australian company $250 for everythin, silencers, hoses, and heaps of shit


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 18 2005, 11:43 AM
> *how much would this cost
> 
> [attachmentid=149424]
> [snapback]3013126[/snapback]​*


thats so it doesnt put to much air into the cylinder so i doesnt stuff it, coz paintball tank wiuld put out alot harder pressure then you need


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i know that but how much would that cost uffin:


----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

Could you make a list of everthing I need to use to make it work :dunno:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

MY HOMIE IS THE ONE THAT MADE THAT SET UP AND HE SAID JUST FOR THE FITTINGS IT WAS ABOUT $250.00 THERE SPECIAL REGULATED FITINGS.
:dunno: GO FIGURE......... I GUESS YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

thats what im tryin to figure out


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C44U_@Apr 17 2005, 11:25 PM
> *how much stroke should an air cylinder have?
> [snapback]3013339[/snapback]​*


3 TO 4 INCH'S WITH THE AMOUNT OF PRESSURE ANY MORE WOULD FLIP THE BIKE.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 17 2005, 09:46 PM
> *MY HOMIE IS THE ONE THAT MADE THAT SET UP AND HE SAID JUST FOR THE FITTINGS IT WAS ABOUT $250.00 THERE SPECIAL REGULATED FITINGS.
> :dunno: GO FIGURE......... I GUESS YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.
> [snapback]3013444[/snapback]​*


$250 just for tha fitings


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

in bout 5 hours i will post up a list of every part you need to do this... im just waitin for my dad to come home wid the list


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

great thread :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

lol alright that sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 17 2005, 10:12 PM
> *great thread :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3013560[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 17 2005, 08:12 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3013565[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

who started this great thread... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 17 2005, 08:27 PM
> *who started this great thread...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3013630[/snapback]​*


scooner :dunno:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

Air Cylinder Setup... you will need these parts.

Cylinder $90.70
Valve $61.00
Speed Controller X2 $46.40
Fittings X3 $10.95
Tube 6mm $0.65c/metre
Silencer X2 $14

and a tank suitable for 100psi


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

you can hook it up for cheaper than that... valve should act as your speed control.

i work at a scuba/paintball store, and just about any tank should be able to handle 100 psi (just about!)... anyway, im sure you could hook it up for less than that.

maybe ill try it one of these days


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

depnds where u live im in nz lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 18 2005, 12:41 AM
> *Air Cylinder Setup... you will need these parts.
> 
> Cylinder                  $90.70
> ...


what about electric valves, you need a batt and what else?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 17 2005, 05:43 PM
> *how much would this cost
> 
> [attachmentid=149424]
> [snapback]3013126[/snapback]​*


I was talking to the guy who put that together and he said that it cost him $900 to do that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 17 2005, 05:22 PM
> * http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/productde...2667219&ccitem=
> 
> thanks to one of socios b.c. prez old posts
> [snapback]3013048[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

i cant get that link to work... whats it for?

keeps sayin my session has timed out... aka error page


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 18 2005, 01:41 AM
> *Air Cylinder Setup... you will need these parts.
> 
> Cylinder                  $90.70
> ...


in Australian dollars?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea in australian dollers...


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

im lookin to fit most of this stuff inside my frAme, even my tank


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2005, 11:19 PM
> *I was talking to the guy who put that together and he said that it cost him $900 to do that.
> [snapback]3014756[/snapback]​*


arnt hydros cheaper then that??? and why have air cylinders over hydrolics.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't you do dual cylinders and replace the fork bars w/them and use a Y-Block to share the same pump but go into each cylinder for hydros? Or can you put 1 cylinder in replace of the spring?


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 18 2005, 02:41 AM
> *Air Cylinder Setup... you will need these parts.
> 
> Cylinder                  $90.70
> ...


Is that in U.S. dollars :dunno:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2005, 08:19 AM
> *I was talking to the guy who put that together and he said that it cost him $900 to do that.
> [snapback]3014756[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 he paid $900 for that setup :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: i think he got cheated


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 19 2005, 10:03 AM
> *Is that in U.S. dollars :dunno:
> [snapback]3017579[/snapback]​*


all prices i have listed are Australian dollers $900 is pretty steep for air cylinders


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

so those prices r U.S. uffin:


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

souljaboy, if you already have the co2 tank you would need the following to get it to look like it was in that pic and the prices are just estimates, you can get stuff on ebay cheaper.

ASA, air source adaptor with on/off, $20
1/8npt fittings, he has 2 45* and a nipple, $2
Inline Palmer Pursuit Stabilizer Regulator, $75
Macroline and fittings, $10

Then you would need to put a switch / on/off somewhere before the cylinder so you would need 2 more macroline fittings, and the finally 1 more fitting on the cylinder itself.

There are several other ways of doing it but that is the way he did it. I am going to do a similar setup on a cruiser but need to know what kind of cylinder works best, how much travel is good and what size shaft.

If you need help as to where to buy all the stuff let me know, I play paintball and know where to get any of that stuff.


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

souljaboy, if you already have the co2 tank you would need the following to get it to look like it was in that pic and the prices are just estimates, you can get stuff on ebay cheaper.

ASA, air source adaptor with on/off, $20
1/8npt fittings, he has 2 45* and a nipple, $2
Inline Palmer Pursuit Stabilizer Regulator, $75
Macroline and fittings, $10

Then you would need to put a switch / on/off somewhere before the cylinder so you would need 2 more macroline fittings, and the finally 1 more fitting on the cylinder itself.

There are several other ways of doing it but that is the way he did it. I am going to do a similar setup on a cruiser but need to know what kind of cylinder works best, how much travel is good and what size shaft.

If you need help as to where to buy all the stuff let me know, I play paintball and know where to get any of that stuff.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Apr 18 2005, 08:51 PM
> *souljaboy, if you already have the co2 tank you would need the following to get it to look like it was in that pic and the prices are just estimates, you can get stuff on ebay cheaper.
> 
> ASA, air source adaptor with on/off, $20
> ...


thanks homie :thumbsup: that helps me alot uffin:


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anybody know if you need a 2 way cylinder or can you use a push cylinder, I would think all you would need is a push cylinder because all you really have to do is raise the bike up and then you can just dump the air to lower it, if I am wrong somebody let me know.


----------



## WCCMIKE (May 3, 2005)

How do you know which parts you need and if it will work on you're lowrider anyone got pics of pics lowered by this


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

yo, (sorry if im retarded, but i just wanna get this str8,) when you dump tha air, and your bike lowers, that air is now gone? so you can only use it a limited amount b4 u have to fill up your tank again, right? and also, can i use a regular air compressor to refill a tank? or do you go out n buy a whole new one? and were do you attach your tank? i saw that one pic with it bolted to his lower frame, but is there anywere else? any one got some real detailed pics?

thanks for your help,

-Tony


----------



## WCCMIKE (May 3, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

my tanks are getting welded up soon and they have the same nozzel as a car tyre so i can just go to a gas station and pump em up in 2 seconds


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

make your frame tank the real air tank that woud be nice to see


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

the air tank is inside the frame... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dice1649_@May 18 2005, 08:31 AM
> * and were do you attach your tank? i saw that one pic with it bolted to his lower frame, but is there anywere else? any one got some real detailed pics?
> 
> thanks for your help,
> ...


anywhere you want :cheesy:


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 18 2005, 09:24 PM
> *my tanks are getting welded up soon and they have the same nozzel as a car tyre so i can just go to a gas station and pump em up in 2 seconds
> [snapback]3157051[/snapback]​*


thats what i was thinkin


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 17 2005, 07:43 PM
> *how much would this cost
> 
> [attachmentid=149424]
> [snapback]3013126[/snapback]​*


You should be able to get most of that stuff cheap at 888paintball


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=172597]


----------



## twistedream (Feb 27, 2004)

were r u getting the tank with a nozzle like a regular tire


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 18 2005, 04:49 PM
> *im lookin to fit most of this stuff inside my frAme, even my tank
> [snapback]3017522[/snapback]​*



Looks excellent!! Finally someone that tries to hide all the "ugly" parts like airtanks...When your intending on putting an air or hydro setup on your bike I would alsways make sure to hide all that stuff..even the hoses they run thru the frame right?


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

this shit is ugly as fuck


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

yeah, that don't look so hot, :ugh: but w/e. hey, were did you guys mount your switch? got any pics? b/c it looks like that dude has his regulator and switch right next to his grip, but shiiiiit, thats too bulky, in my opinion. couldn't you find somewere else to put the regulator?


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

/\ /\ /\ :roflmao: where'd u get that cylinder man? lol. u gotta start only bidding on cylinders that are next to a tape measure in the picture.


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

i like the idea of air cylinders but i will like to see electric ones cause it will be easy for me to hook it up


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

do you guys think that they sell air cylinders at home depot that i'll be able to put in a bike?


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

the new bike magazine has a 2 page ad on air suspension, and a location where to get info and kits


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@May 18 2005, 09:24 PM~3157051
> *my tanks are getting welded up soon and they have the same nozzel as a car tyre so i can just go to a gas station and pump em up in 2 seconds
> *


co2 is the way to go, you use alot of air, and 60 psi in a small tank is gonna get you up and down like twice. they have small tanks for paintball, i mounted mine next to the seat post, it fits good there. i can get a lot of use before i fill it again.


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Jan 7 2006, 07:50 PM~4569038
> *co2 is the way to go, you use alot of air, and 60 psi in a small tank is gonna get you up and down like twice. they have small tanks for paintball,  i mounted mine next to the seat post, it fits good there. i can get a lot of use before i fill it again.
> *


 thats cus u have a bag .... it uses a shiotload of air jus to fill it ... a cylinder is better


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

where i can find this and what is name of the piece


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

ya where can we find one at i need one as well


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 8 2006, 01:31 PM~4572575
> *:biggrin:
> *


this is exactly where im mounting it... cus i have a lil scratch in my paint right there


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

ahahha


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 20 2005, 11:53 PM~3165678
> *do you guys think that they sell air cylinders at home depot that i'll be able to put in a bike?
> *


where r u from? cuz my home depot dont sell no damn air cylinderz :uh:


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

can u guy tell me how too mount the switch n how this things dump tha air


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

hey everyone you can find that stuff at toyr loco paint ball store just show the the pic they can help


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

ok i played paintball since i was 6 so i know about this stuff . if you want the co2 tank and the asa the thing that you screw in it really depends what kind you want they have ones that are 10 and ones that are 50 so depending on what you want you get pm me if intrested 


also im selling my gun because i want a better one lol


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

were get switch at


----------



## Gouki (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 17 2005, 06:43 PM~3013126
> *how much would this cost
> 
> [attachmentid=149424]
> *



does any 1 have different angels of that pic.


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

im thinkin about gettin that setup on my trike...would it work to use air cyliders in the same spot as hydraulis cylinders (same size and all)


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 17 2005, 06:23 AM~3011220
> *:cheesy:
> *


that fucken bick is bomb man.........


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

mine is about hooked up


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

cant wait to get mine done


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

man i love theses old topics fanilly sum of my questoins were ansered


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

havent seen these bikes before thats pretty crazzy


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

Who sells kits


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

bonecollector..


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 10 2007, 04:35 PM~8524447
> *bonecollector..
> *


Thanx


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

just ordered this tank today 72/3000 it hold nitrogen/compressed air but cant be filled with any compressor only 3000psi + max compressors









this is the cylinder and asa ima use.. the hose is for sale pm if interested









air switch and regulator also for sale pm if interested









ima try n use a 200 psi max regulator on nitrogen first n see how it works out. but when i had co2 with the 200 psi regulator it would start leaking after a couple of times.. but if that dont work ima have to buy a paintball regulator which are pretty expensive.. 

this is what i need but im pretty much broke because of back to school clothes n shit

-paintball regulator 40+
-guage 10
-another asa(black flame thing in pic) 20+
-fittings 10+
-hose 20
-switch 35


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

carefull with that nitrogen shits got mad power


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 10 2007, 05:58 PM~8524580
> *carefull with that nitrogen shits got mad power
> *


yeah be very carefull, each time i try it the hose explode im my face :uh:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 10 2007, 08:24 PM~8525489
> *yeah be very carefull, each time i try it the hose explode im my face  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8525489
> *yeah be very carefull, each time i try it the hose explode im my face  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: lollll


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 10 2007, 07:50 PM~8524538
> *just ordered this tank today 72/3000 it hold nitrogen/compressed air but cant be filled with any compressor only 3000psi + max compressors
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

same reason im broke n i need some air stuff i got a pure power tank too i jus got it like a week ago n in waitin on my cylinder to get here i ordered from bone post pics as soon as i can get a camera


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paintball-Gun-HPA-CO2-...VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-32-Degrees-Reg-Reg...VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Autococker-Paintball-G...VQQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ANS-GEN-X2-Reg-Reg...VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Paintball-gun-2-va...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW ANY SHOPS NEAR LONG BEACH PARAMOUNT,CA. AREA?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINOacrossTHEst._@Aug 11 2007, 08:35 PM~8531666
> *ANYONE KNOW ANY SHOPS NEAR LONG BEACH PARAMOUNT,CA. AREA?
> *


for an airkit? this guy name bear makes a kit for 400. hes in paramount. what are you homie :biggrin: its nice to see im not the only asian here


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

this may be a question thas already been answered but can you cruise with that on your bike?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

depends on the cylinder hopefully ill be able to cruise mine


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 11 2007, 09:46 PM~8531746
> *for an airkit? this guy name bear makes a kit for 400. hes in paramount. what are you homie  :biggrin: its nice to see im not the only asian here
> *


i dont think there 400 anymore some one said he raised his prices


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 12 2007, 12:28 PM~8535187
> *i dont think there 400 anymore some one said he raised his prices
> *


damn foreal? luckily i got my airkit.. i was gonna get one later but then came up on one of his cylinders


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 12 2007, 02:18 PM~8535398
> *damn foreal? luckily i got my airkit.. i was gonna get one later but then came up on one of his cylinders
> *


you can find those cylinders there just a little harder


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

got a picture of the cylinder a really good picture. i work with a company with real close ties to SMC


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

cylinder came with the brackets already so i didnt have to get them made









same cylinder but not mine


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 12 2007, 03:39 PM~8535788
> *cylinder came with the brackets already so i didnt have to get them made
> 
> 
> ...


you should get youre cylinder polished


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ima polish it later on


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 11 2007, 08:46 PM~8531746
> *for an airkit? this guy name bear makes a kit for 400. hes in paramount. what are you homie  :biggrin: its nice to see im not the only asian here
> *


Thanks homie! Im Filipino. good lookin out on the info.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

2 cylinders.. it dont hop higher but deos look cool.. he did this one for 600


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

look tight hopefully mine get here tomorrow


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

my bike on air :biggrin: 
























heres the vid of it hoppin at 60psi
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dkkShCW6Hdg


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 12 2007, 10:25 PM~8538776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he said this will lift heavier people so its rideable above 250 lbs


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 13 2007, 11:27 AM~8542459
> *he said this will lift heavier people so its rideable above 250 lbs
> *


i see.. it uses up alot of air n one cylinder goes up before the other thats why it gets slanted


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

im still watin 4 my cyclinder from bones i pmed him n ask if he had a trackin # like twice but dont replay


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 13 2007, 05:11 PM~8544537
> *im still watin 4 my cyclinder from bones i pmed him n ask if he had a trackin # like twice but dont replay
> *


mail sometimes can be slow trust me :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 13 2007, 06:14 PM~8544565
> *mail sometimes can be slow trust me  :biggrin:
> *


yea i order a spray gun they shipped wit usps n took me 2 weeks 2 get n also a steering wheel from zig805


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya man mail takes for ever or people have real life shit going on trust me shit happens but hey at least you got one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

UPS GROUND IS SLOW AS HELL SAID 7-9 DAYS TOOK 14 DAYS :uh:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

my tank pic token wit camera phone








i confuse bout this how is the thing goin let the air go


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 13 2007, 07:44 PM~8546357
> *my tank pic token wit camera phone
> 
> 
> ...


 magic


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 13 2007, 09:45 PM~8546373
> *magic
> *


ooooooo thankz 4 the help lol na 4 reals how


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

is it filled uup? get a srewdriver look at the tip and press down on the pin in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i no dat but wen it all connected


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

3 weeks and counting from suicidedoors.com


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 13 2007, 08:05 PM~8546670
> *3 weeks and counting from suicidedoors.com
> *


what did you order? i ordered from them came in 3 days. ima order my hoses fittings n switch from MIC though

suicidedoors gave me a cool big ass sticker too :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a cylinder , switch and a co2 bottle for sale


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

let me see the switch pm me pics n price


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

fuck cylinders in crowns
for the big boys that really ride they suck
they gotta be huge to lift

just back from my boys airride shop in spain
with custom prototype bags for crown
much nicer ride

not in production yet
so dont bother me


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

when it is fully compressed it is the same size as a springer spring










here's the "clasSIC" 
a 2 day fab i brought this year

only error in the rush was
i machined grips 7/8" and made handlebars 1"


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 14 2007, 02:03 AM~8549019
> *let me see the switch pm me pics n price
> *


tonight i will take some pics


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 14 2007, 04:03 AM~8549019
> *let me see the switch pm me pics n price
> *


i need 1 to


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Aug 14 2007, 07:04 AM~8549715
> *fuck cylinders in crowns
> for the big boys that really ride they suck
> they gotta be huge to lift
> ...


so whats the point?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whos you're friend in spain :biggrin:


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 14 2007, 02:29 PM~8552946
> *so whats the point?
> *


what is the point?


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

let you know when i get the first shipment of em


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

prohopper has bike hydraulics and air cylinders


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Aug 15 2007, 07:53 PM~8564383
> *prohopper has bike hydraulics and air cylinders
> *


no shit :0


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

FOR SALE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 15 2007, 08:37 PM~8564738
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


o that switch.. i had that one i gave it to my freind im lookin for the 3 port nickel plated switch.. where did you get that switch?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

any1 have a big boy air switch


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 15 2007, 11:55 PM~8564928
> *any1 have a big boy air switch
> *


forsale?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Aug 15 2007, 09:08 PM~8565064
> *forsale?
> *


 :yes: HAVE ONE? PM ME


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 15 2007, 11:18 PM~8565163
> *:yes: HAVE ONE? PM ME
> *


me first


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 15 2007, 09:34 PM~8565298
> *me first
> *


 :no:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i ask if any 1 had 1 first


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 15 2007, 09:45 PM~8565366
> *i ask if any 1 had 1 first
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twistedream_@May 19 2005, 09:16 PM~3160924
> *were r u getting the tank with a nozzle like a regular tire
> *


itz juzt a fill valve you can buy at ur local hardware store heres a pic of mine


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat r these pats callen i really need em


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

the top one is a remote like a on off switch for the c02 and the red anodized piece might be a regulator


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

cool tahnkz alot ronin


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Smart-Parts-Ion-Banjo-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

where does that go


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 16 2007, 07:22 PM~8572260
> *where does that go
> *


you set your self up :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey guys do you think i would be able to put some air cylinders on my BMX bike and raise it up so i can put some 26''spinners on it?Like a donk bike.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 17 2007, 03:27 AM~8574656
> *hey guys do you think i would be able to put some air cylinders on my BMX bike and raise it up so i can put some 26''spinners on it?Like a donk bike.
> *


anything is possible when you think like a **** :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Aug 17 2007, 01:27 AM~8574656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i jus got my cylinder


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 17 2007, 02:13 PM~8577396
> *anything is possible when you think like a **** :uh:
> *


i might think like one but you are one so shut the fuck up.i don't care if you don't like donks,i just asked and was hopein to get a reply.thank you sic713 for you time.


Byran.


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 17 2007, 12:13 PM~8577396
> *anything is possible when you think like a **** :uh:
> *


homowned!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 18 2007, 01:35 AM~8581746
> *i might think like one but you are one so shut the fuck up.i don't care if you don't like donks,i just asked and was hopein to get a reply.thank you sic713 for you time.
> Byran.
> *


how about.............no? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=i3uJwCB12Ck


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Im selling 2 mini air bags rated @ 150 psi i will sell both for $80.00 and ups them where ever you guys are at. I used one on my 16" pixie and it works really good.
The fit right where the spring use to go. 



















Check out this video of the bag working at only 20 psi!



Lowrider Bike Air Bag


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigentmagazine_@Aug 20 2007, 03:57 PM~8598361
> *Im selling 2 mini air bags rated @ 150 psi i will sell both for $80.00 and ups them where ever you guys are at. I used one on my 16" pixie and it works really good.
> The fit right where the spring use to go.
> 
> ...


damn those are awesome wish i had money


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

cylinder better 2 me lol jp


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

my bad wrong topic lol


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

can someone post a made regulator the prices for those fuckers around here is beyond belief


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i will tomorrow cant today


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

whats im working with


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

hydro cylinder n where u get ur switch at i cant get 1 here n ineed 1 by wendsday


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 20 2007, 07:07 PM~8600682
> *hydro cylinder n where u get ur switch at i cant get 1 here n ineed 1 by wendsday
> *


got it from bone


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

dahm i cant get a hold of him i tried evcerythin


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

masterimagecustoms.com


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 20 2007, 09:13 PM~8600740
> *masterimagecustoms.com
> *


ghood website thankz


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i fanilly ordered my switch n asa all i need just the poblem of my tank being to big


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 21 2007, 04:22 PM~8609162
> *i fanilly ordered my switch n asa all i need just the poblem of my tank being to big
> *


HOW BIG?


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

these are my cylinders


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 21 2007, 07:14 PM~8609725
> *HOW BIG?
> *


20 once


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPPIN ROMANS_@Aug 21 2007, 07:55 PM~8610060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight any raised up pics wat is it 12 inch


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 21 2007, 06:23 PM~8610358
> *20 once
> *


i plan in using one i got a 16 ounce for now but i plan on going nitro im gonna use a modified continental kit to hold the bottle


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 21 2007, 08:28 PM~8610415
> *i plan in using one i got a 16 ounce for now but i plan on going nitro im gonna use a modified continental kit to hold the bottle
> *


lol funny me 2 exactly wat i want but i need to but it sumwhere 4 a show comin up


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 21 2007, 07:11 PM~8610879
> *lol funny me 2 exactly wat i want but i need to but it sumwhere 4 a show comin up
> *


 handle bars that was my first option i was gonna do a multiple tank set up like that before i decided on nitrogen


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

im thinkin of makin a trike wit two tamnk on just to lower it n one to raise u no how they have two holes


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

just got my 72/3000 nitro tank today








:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

trade it 4 my tank lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i paid 50 shipped for it on a paintball forum.. and they go for 100 new.. get everything you need on paintball forums for cheaaaaaap.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i get on these paintball furoms too wich 1


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

all.. =) dont trip


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

fuck im out i blew a seal :angry: :angry: :angry: and my regulator broke


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 22 2007, 03:53 PM~8618388
> *fuck im out i blew a seal :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  and my regulator broke
> *


 get a paintball one.. i broke about 5 air regulators and returned them.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 22 2007, 04:13 PM~8618494
> *get a paintball one.. i broke about 5 air regulators and returned them.
> *


thats what i broke


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

howd it break?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 22 2007, 04:53 PM~8618388
> *fuck im out i blew a seal :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  and my regulator broke
> *


ARE YOU SELLING THE SET UP ?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 22 2007, 04:37 PM~8618715
> *ARE YOU SELLING THE SET UP ?
> *


hell no


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 22 2007, 04:34 PM~8618697
> *howd it break?
> *


it didnt the adapter did come to find out the fucker has a hole in the side and the adapter doesnt screw all the way in so its not sealing the hole and a few people told me jb weld wont work


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

man i hope my dont break off this weekend but im still gettin ready 4 the show hope i finish early n i have another bike to finish 2.... i cant fill up my tank i went to 5 different places yesterday n they all had leakin valves 4 the co2


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

GOOD TOPIC


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

just ordered some stuff for my air kit  pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i should have my air kit finish today hope ups gets here tomoorow cuz that wen we leavin .......wat else can i use 4 now instead of a switch


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

it broke again blew a line and broke another regulator(cheap shit) im ready to give the fuck up fucking paint ball shops around here suck too


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

can i run my set up wit out a guage regulator i got a regulator tho


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 23 2007, 03:49 PM~8626917
> *can i run my set  up wit out a guage regulator i got a regulator tho
> *


i dont think so i almost blew the cylinder trying


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ill se wat i could do


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 23 2007, 03:53 PM~8626971
> *i dont think so i almost blew the cylinder trying
> *


YO HOW U GET YO CLYLINDEERS TO RUN ON AIR


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 23 2007, 03:57 PM~8627024
> *YO HOW U GET YO CLYLINDEERS TO RUN ON AIR
> *


they run on air


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

air fitting like the 1 you put the hose in


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm runnin somethin less crazy then you guys lol :biggrin: 

i will have airtank wich i will fill with my crompressor, kind of like cutty did on his red bike, only that i will have a bigger air tank, bought a toggle switch also, its another model then the one you guys have, will post pics soon  

thinking of gettin a new cylinder too, the bimba i have is too thin for al the weight that the trike has...

the hoses run trought the frame and were they will be vissible they will be hardlined, still got to figure that ou though :biggrin: 

pics soon


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 23 2007, 03:06 PM~8627106
> *they run on air
> *


  i figured it out


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 23 2007, 06:55 PM~8628344
> * i figured it out
> *


theres noting to figure out you just connect air lines instead of hydraulic lines 
-___-


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 21 2007, 06:24 PM~8610377
> *tight any raised up pics wat is it 12 inch
> *


nah homie i dont have more pics but its a 12inch for sure


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

it worked till this shit happened, regulator works now leaks at the out but i cant adjust the psi and i keep blowing fittings and lines im all out of fittings


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

man were u get thoise handlebars n i never made it to the show my bro went but i got sick as hell n they takin sum1 i dont get along wit ...i no why they leak i think guy n the fitting place told me but i cant explain it good


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

you have really short airlines


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 24 2007, 05:57 PM~8635326
> *it worked till this shit happened, regulator works now leaks at the out but i cant adjust the psi and i keep blowing fittings and lines im all out of fittings
> 
> 
> ...


you cant adjust the air regulator by twisting the knob thingy?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR+Aug 24 2007, 07:53 PM~8636009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the gauge im gonna take it to a paintball shop and have them tune it to 120 psi


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

o i thought you twisted like the middle of the regulator to adjust the psi.. i havent got mine yet.. hopefully tommorow


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

im gonna get my stuff this week hopefully all paintball stuff im goin tomorrow since i didnt make the show


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

*LOL*


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

got my air regulator and on/off asa today. i never knew how big the air regulator was.. that shits huuuge. bills to show you the size of the tank and cylinder


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ima run 2 40 inch braided hoses. thats not how its gonna be in the pic. one from the regulator to the switch then the switch to the cylinder and quick disconnects they are fun and make you feel cool :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 12 2007, 02:39 PM~8535788
> *cylinder came with the brackets already so i didnt have to get them made
> 
> 
> ...




were did u get tgat cylinder


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

raiders sequal


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

can u buyem like that


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yea hard to find


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

so wat up my air people wats new i made mine work but blew my regulator n broke my switch imma go to the paintball shop call EZ Paintball today n get mye a regulor adjust to 120 psi


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Aug 30 2007, 02:43 PM~8680169
> *so wat up my air people wats new i made mine work but blew my regulator n broke my switch imma go to the paintball shop call EZ Paintball today n get mye a regulor adjust to 120 psi
> *


im doing that too it was fucking loud huh


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 30 2007, 04:56 PM~8680287
> *im doing that too it was fucking loud huh
> *


LOL yea like a small bomb


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

get that shit working yet i havent even bothered i got to save up some money to get me a sport sway bar and some better bushings


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

its easy to adjust the regulator.. unscrew the regulator in half and use an allen wrench to adjust the psi. ill have some pics of my new switch. i found a air suspension place and they have everything.. but ima run braided lines because they look way better


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

still waiting on a 42" braided line to go to the regulator and switch and a 6" braided line to go to the regulator and bottle. (braided lines look better and you dont have to buy fittings!!! and wont blow up in your face over 4000 maximum psi unlike the plastic hoses 150 psi max)









quick disconnect


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

is that everything you need right there?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

im stilling waiting to order my switch i jus got out the hospital i been visting people there first my newphew broke his hand then my aunts husband had somthin similiar like a heartattack n then i was patient suckz i dont even want to look at hospitals...... im thinkin of putting quick disconncets 2 n i was thinkin of putin a nitro tank 2 but after my hose busted n tank went flyin everywhere i was like im good with co2


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

hey take it from me don't use copper hard lines running from the CO2 tank to the regulator, the compression fittings don't hold that well, use brake line.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Aug 29 2007, 10:36 PM~8675434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 11:16 PM~8717865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


please offer kocks 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

still waiting on one more hose and then im done


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

im fixing to go check how mucha regulator cost me here at a shop n get my kit filled


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

where can i find the square switch valves with the ports out the top and bottom rather than on the sides, i want to run two switches on my next bike, cutting the frame in half and putting a cylinder on the swing arm, so i can do front and back,


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

hey heres a square valve


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

hey freaky behavoir can u push ur hose in the fittings like the plastc 1 cuz i was thinkin off gettin sum hoses like urs but wat i like bout the plastic 1 r that if its way to much pressure the hose will jus come off the fittin


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

jus gett the manuel valve from bone oir look on ebay jus type in maneul valve i have a square 1 but the stick broke off


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

no the fittings are apart of the hose


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

o i c like hydro hoses


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 6 2007, 04:41 PM~8733277
> *no the fittings are apart of the hose
> *


do you have a sight were you got the braided hose from?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

http://stores.apd-direct.com/Detail.bok?no=334


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 6 2007, 04:49 PM~8733334
> *http://stores.apd-direct.com/Detail.bok?no=334
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wat size hose yall use i use 3/8


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

1/4


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

o 3/8 a little thicker i was goin 2 use paintball 1s but theywere to skinny


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

paintball ones are 1/4


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i thougt they were thinner n i looked at sum n they were way skinner then mine


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

no such better thing as a airbag, i received them from homie here on layitlow and its much better then a cylinder, it needs less presure to do the same

i'm sure i could even ride with it  

pics of my setup soon :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 7 2007, 01:39 PM~8740138
> *no such better thing as a airbag, i received them from homie here on layitlow and its much better then a cylinder, it needs less presure to do the same
> 
> i'm sure i could even ride with it
> ...


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i know you was going to say that :roflmao: 

pics soon when i mock it up on some bike :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 7 2007, 02:45 PM~8740949
> *i know you was going to say that  :roflmao:
> 
> pics soon when i mock it up on some bike  :biggrin:
> *


until then it didnt happen


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

dont a bag need more air n cylinder can raise higher n look better


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

bag has more volume so can holds up alot of air  even at low presure, can't close it!


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

actually but u waste more air


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

not realy, at low presure you don't spend alot


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 7 2007, 07:24 PM~8741505
> *not realy, at low presure you don't spend alot
> *


ooooooo now i c


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

where can I get theses regulator, co2 bleeder cap


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Sep 7 2007, 06:11 PM~8742051
> *where can I get theses regulator, co2 bleeder cap
> *


try your local paint ball shop


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

do not think we got one dose anyone have one they will sell


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

wata bleeder cap an asa


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

yea


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i have a regulator for sale. 50 shipped a piantball one. need it gone today if not then nvm not for sale anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Sep 8 2007, 12:13 AM~8743316
> *i have a regulator for sale. 50 shipped a piantball one. need it gone today if not then nvm not for sale anymore  :biggrin:
> *


pm me wit pics


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

does anyone stock similar items in australia?
or is anyone able to post a cylinder kit?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Sep 8 2007, 05:09 PM~8747329
> *does anyone stock similar items in australia?
> or is anyone able to post a cylinder kit?
> *


check nybonecollectors.com


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

*TTT* for my favorit topic


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

who said you can ride on an air bag, because my cylinder not only holds me at 200 pounds, but can pick me up as im rolling from fully dropped to fully lifted


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 10 2007, 05:08 PM~8759444
> *who said you can ride on an air bag, because my cylinder not only holds me at 200 pounds, but can pick me up as im rolling from fully dropped to fully lifted
> *


wat cylinder u got


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT n if ya need help with paintball parts go here 
http://www.paintballforum.com/


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Sep 13 2007, 09:36 PM~8787416
> *TTT n if ya need help with paintball parts go here
> http://www.paintballforum.com/
> *


:no:
FUKIN HOODRAT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 13 2007, 11:37 PM~8787425
> *yes im a hoodrat :yes:
> *


dahm i didnt no u were like that


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Sep 13 2007, 09:43 PM~8787467
> *dahm i didnt no u were gona stik up me like that
> *


wtf
no i didnt :angry:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

i got a bc slammer, the 1-1/2" bore 3" stroke one


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 14 2007, 06:58 AM~8788798
> *i got a bc slammer, the 1-1/2" bore 3" stroke one
> *


it should then but cant tell u it wont mess up a couple of times


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Sep 3 2007, 01:53 PM~8702631
> *im stilling waiting to order my switch i jus got out the hospital i been visting people there first my newphew broke his hand then my aunts husband had somthin similiar like a heartattack n then i was patient suckz i dont even want to look at hospitals...... im thinkin of putting quick disconncets 2 n i was thinkin of putin a nitro tank 2 but after my hose busted n tank went flyin everywhere i was like im good with co2
> *


i wonder how that hose got busted :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

some one hook me up with an asa regalor


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Sep 14 2007, 10:00 PM~8794047
> *some one hook me up with an asa regalor
> *


i can get u one $5 shipped just gotta wait for spankz to fall asleep


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1_eW9TPvu-E










done with the air kit just need to finish my bike


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 17 2005, 06:49 PM~3012912
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHERE CAN I GET THIS?


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

hit up this site hes is awsom

http://www.nybonecollectors.com/


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 11 2008, 03:16 AM~10140663
> *hit up this site hes is awsom
> 
> http://www.nybonecollectors.com/
> *


x8966240650626


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

any one know where i can find a 4 port toggle switch like the 3-port toggle switch u guys use on the kits?.....


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Mar 18 2008, 02:42 AM~10194824
> *any one know where i can find a 4 port toggle switch like the 3-port toggle switch u guys use on the kits?.....
> *


i never seen 1 why you need a 4 port 1


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 18 2008, 11:14 AM~10197171
> *i never seen 1 why you need a 4 port 1
> *


x2


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

COUSE THE CYLINDER IM USING IS A DUAL PORT, AND IM USING SLOW DOWNS, EVERYTHING LIKE A HYDRAULIC SETUP, BUT WITH AIR


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Mar 19 2008, 02:13 AM~10203310
> *COUSE THE CYLINDER IM USING IS A DUAL PORT, AND IM USING SLOW DOWNS, EVERYTHING LIKE A HYDRAULIC SETUP, BUT WITH AIR
> *


my cylinder was a dual port too.....but i think i kno wat ur talking about


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 19 2008, 08:56 AM~10204288
> *my cylinder was a dual port too.....but i think i kno wat ur talking about
> *


I ALREADY FOUND A TOGGLE SWITCH, WITH FOUR PORTS SO U CAN HAVE FULL CONTROL, OF BOTH VALVES, AND STILL HAVE THE EXHAUST VALVE....ILL POST A PICTURE OF SO U CAN SEE


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

IS THE SAME HEIGHT, AND LENGHT AS THE 3 PORT ONE, BUT THIS IS SQUARED


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

air is for tires.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm probly going to be doing another bike for the winter and thinking of doing a set-up using mostly paintball parts. With hardlines but still not sure if I should I have 3 frames laying in the backyard rusting away.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

why do you guys use paintball parts :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Nov 9 2008, 08:15 PM~12108373
> *why do you guys use paintball parts :dunno:
> *


easy way and that how the first air set up was done so every follows what works ?


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 08:18 PM~12108417
> *easy way and that how the first air set up was done so every follows what works ?
> *


 :0..... i did mine diffrent no paintball parts here :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Nov 9 2008, 08:24 PM~12108472
> *:0..... i did mine diffrent no paintball parts here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


alot of bikes dont have room for a huge tank like that .


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 9 2008, 08:33 PM~12108569
> *alot of bikes dont have room for a huge tank like that .
> *


its a 5gall tank they make a 1gall tank if u dont have alot of room


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:37 PM~12108606
> *its a 5gall tank they make a 1gall tank if u dont have alot of room
> *


1 gal is big for a bike. My 2 cents


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Nov 9 2008, 08:24 PM~12108472
> *:0..... i did mine diffrent no paintball parts here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


more pix?? :0


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 01:49 PM~12114048
> *more pix??  :0
> *


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:17 PM~12115006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your trike is sick :0


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 10 2008, 03:25 PM~12115083
> *your trike is sick  :0
> *


thanks


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Nov 10 2008, 03:16 PM~12115000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS 
BEEN LIFTED OVER 2 
YEARS ON AIR CYLINDERS FRONT AND BACK !


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Nov 10 2008, 02:16 PM~12115000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is fuckin siiickk


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats the best way to go, no paintball shit, i have it to on my trike and i load them up whenever i want with a compressor that i take with me to the shows, no need to go to a paintballshop to load it up and also no fear of the tanks getting empty while your at the show, you can always hit the switch


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 11 2008, 05:34 PM~12128311
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS
> BEEN LIFTED OVER 2
> YEARS ON AIR CYLINDERS FRONT AND BACK !
> *


got any videos in action?? :cheesy:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 12 2008, 02:38 AM~12133181
> *thats the best way to go paintb, noall shit, i have it to on my trike and i load them up whenever i want with a compressor that i take with me to the shows, no need to go to a paintballshop to load it up and also no fear of the tanks getting empty while your at the show, you can always hit the switch
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

short vid of mine hoppin on reg air its been threw alot of hoppin since i installed it everyday rider so it gets stuck sometimez cuz my crown is bent all comments welcome :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MrH3woKmxI


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 17 2005, 03:34 AM~3011169
> *i want to know anything about air cylinders on bikes .. post up any pics of air cylinder setups
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> celia's evil ways !
> does the same thing !
> mine is also lifted in the back !
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> got any videos in action?? :cheesy:
> YES !


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Lets see them :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2 would like to see that


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2008, 12:06 PM~12165450
> *x2 would like to see that
> *


X3


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

can any 1 help me on teling me what i need to start my hydralics i only got a cylender and wanted to know wat other parts i need


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i got 2" and 3 " stroke single action cylinders $40 shipped to the USA


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 18 2009, 08:01 PM~14810787
> *i got 2" and 3 " stroke single action cylinders $40 shipped to the USA
> *


pics?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

the 2" are Clippard (model: 17-2 SSR) and the 3" are Bimba(model: 093). Same shit different company single action so better for hopping. I have like 30x each one so dont be shy . All specs are on their respective web-sites such as length's diametres etc etc

Bimba:









Clippard:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14809252
> *can any 1 help me on teling me what i need to start my hydralics i only got a cylender and wanted to know wat other parts i need
> *


YOUR GONNA NEED SOME HOSE FITTINGS, CO2 TANK, AND A AIR SWITCH


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

anybody sell a kit


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2009, 09:11 PM~14811713
> *YOUR GONNA NEED SOME HOSE FITTINGS, CO2 TANK, AND A AIR SWITCH
> *


thanks any 1 seling a CO2 TANK, AND A AIR SWITCH


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I need a 3 port air switch


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

well im not to sher anything about the hydralics so i dont know wat kind of air switch i need but i do need a co2 tank


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 19 2009, 08:37 PM~14822640
> *well im not to sher anything about the hydralics so i dont know wat kind of air switch i need but i do need a co2 tank
> *


hydros is a difrent thing and much harder but I have heard of people doing "airdros" everything looks like hyrdos but it runs on air.. I've never seen it or try it but im sure I will some day


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 19 2009, 09:22 PM~14822454
> *thanks any 1 seling a CO2 TANK, AND A AIR SWITCH
> *


YOU CAN GET A CO2 TANK AT A PAINTBALL STORE BUT THE SWITCH IS HARD TO GET


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ebay about 25$


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 19 2009, 11:20 PM~14823906
> *ebay about 25$
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 19 2009, 10:20 PM~14823906
> *ebay about 25$
> *


link?? 
I've been looking all over ebay and didn't find one


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

contact the guy selling these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT

item: 220284545378

but ask for the 2 way switch centre neutral

or ask any of the people/companies selling the trucker horns or airbag suspensions they should have them. Hell even a local trucker supply store for big rigs should have some


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its exactly the one i have!!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 19 2009, 08:29 PM~14822544
> *I need a 3 port air switch
> *


i have some coming in next week. $25 plus shipping


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 20 2009, 01:22 PM~14829179
> *i have some coming in next week. $25 plus shipping
> *


pics?? i was looking for something that bone sells :biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 20 2009, 01:46 PM~14829402
> *pics?? i was looking for something that bone sells  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2008, 07:24 PM~12108472
> *:0..... i did mine diffrent no paintball parts here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 20 2009, 01:46 PM~14829402
> *pics?? i was looking for something that bone sells  :biggrin:
> *


same thing i'll post the pics as soon as i get home.


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

will the air make this bike ride able ? it sets down low.send me imfo on the equipment (price/tax/shipping) to my message box


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 20 2009, 01:46 PM~14829402
> *pics?? i was looking for something that bone sells  :biggrin:
> *











this is the one i have coming in. if any one wants to buy one let me know.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 21 2009, 06:00 PM~14842755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when u get them lmk, ill get one or maybe two


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 21 2009, 06:10 PM~14842810
> *when u get them lmk, ill get one or maybe two
> *


will do. i would say tuesday or the latest wed.


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thats pretty sick man nice work


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

it looks good in pix. but really clean in person. his name is Eddie Cortez, this bike made me go 2 wheeler. he's from over here... Chicago


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 21 2009, 06:20 PM~14842873
> *will do. i would say tuesday or the latest wed.
> *


cool just shoot me a pm when u got them


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

I got 60 cylinders for sale bimba 3 inch stroke not sure about the bore I will chek tomorow one for 15$ hit me up


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozlowrider_@Apr 17 2005, 03:34 AM~3011169
> *i want to know anything about air cylinders on bikes .. post up any pics of air cylinder setups
> *



I WORK WITH RS HYDRAULICS !
NAME IS PAULE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAPTER !
ANY QUESTIONS PM ME !


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

how much psi is needed to make the cylinder work with a rider on the bike. the paintball inline regulators shown on this thread are from 0 up to 800 psi. do you guys have it set at a high psi?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

are you crazy the cylinders take max 250 PSI lol use a second regulator as a fine tuner


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## bodypiercer830 (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone selling an air kit? if so pm me


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sup me and Killa Lowrider have 2 models of Single action Spring return Air cylinders for sale... 2" stroke (length of movement) and 3" stroke

2" = Clippard brand 17/2 SSR
3" = Bimba brand 093 

2" = $25 shipped
3" = $ 15 + shipping = $25 total 

hit us up 

30 of each model


----------



## LowriderMan1995 (Nov 30, 2009)

HEY PEOPLE CAN SOMEONE PLZZ GIVE ME A LIST OF THE THINGS I NEED FOR THIS AIR CYLINDERS AND HOW THEY WILL COST 

LIKE EVERYTHING I NEED

IM KINDA NEW AT THIS STUFF SO SOMEONE HELP ME OUT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderMan1995_@Dec 7 2009, 09:21 PM~15904051
> *HEY PEOPLE CAN SOMEONE PLZZ GIVE ME A LIST OF THE THINGS I NEED FOR THIS AIR CYLINDERS AND HOW THEY WILL COST
> 
> LIKE EVERYTHING I NEED
> ...



you have a PM


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Great topic, this is my first time noticing it. Its funny because I was in Iraq when this topic was made, guess I got alot of catching up to do when it comes to building bikes.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

do i need a bigger crown or does the original one work


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you can use the og one just have to enlarge the front hole a bit if you mount it outside the crown with the cylinder rod going to the spring bolt ring


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 8 2009, 10:37 PM~15919712
> *you can use the og one just have to enlarge the front hole a bit if you mount it outside the crown with the cylinder rod going to the spring bolt ring
> *


so if i have to make the hole bigger from the spring to the ring 
and replace that bolt that used to be there with the cylinder


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no dude on the front of the crown is a hole - you would enlarge it a bit and the cylinder enters it and bolts to the crown, then you weld a "rod clevis"(a part that goes on the end of the cylinder rod and allows the rod to move in an angle) on to a spare spring bolt ring(the part that you screw the spring bolt to) thats it. 

there is a also a way to do the oppsite and mount it inside a extended crown with the butt end of the cylinder welded to the spring bolt ring and the rod to the area of the crown where there is a hole with of course again a "rod clevis" - a articulating end cap for the rod

i dont have pics of one mounted i cant find them.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes you would take out the spring and the bolt too


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 8 2009, 10:59 PM~15920050
> *Yes you would take out the spring and the bolt too
> *


alright thank you very much :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

could whoever i sent the web-sites with the spec sheets via PM last night post them up or send em back to me so i can post them up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3" stroke is a Bimba brand original series stainless steel bodies model: 093
bore(and power factor) = 09 = 1-1/16? & stroke = 3"
Single action/Spring return

all specs are available there:
http://www.bimba.com/pdf/new_pdfs/bmc_cat_09.pdf


2" = Clippard 17/2 - SSR

SSR = Stud mount, single action-spring return, rotating rod. 17-2 = 2" stroke and 17(also power factor) = bore of 1 1/16”

Description: Front Stud Mount
Single Acting
Standard Rod
1 1/16" Bore
2" Stroke

Materials: 304 Stainless Steel Tube
Clear Anodized Aluminum End Caps
Sintered Bronze Rod Bushing

Port Threads: 1/8" NPT

Maximum Pressure: 250 PSI

Rod Information: 303 Stainless Steel Rod
5/16" Diameter
1/4" Flats
5/16-24 Thread

Mounting Thread: 5/8-18

Cylinder Length: 5.063"

Spring Force:
+/- 10% 2 lbs. installed
7 lbs. compressed

http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_cylinder...sp?sku=SSR-17-2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

JC’s Welding, CAD Design, and CNC cutting Price List

All prices in USA dollars except Canadian customers

1x 3/16" Set Handle Bars: $ 150
1x 3/16" Set Forks: $ 85 
1x 3/16" Set Sissybar: $ 75
1x 1/8" Sprocket: $ 40
1x 3/16" Steering Wheel: $ 45
2x 1/2" Pedals Non-Rotating but with threads: $ 85
1x 1/8" Crown: $ 35
4x 1/8" Flat Knock-Offs: $ 75 for 4x - $90 for 5x
2x 14 Gauge Fender braces: $60.00 / pair
2x 1/16" Stainless Steel mirrors with mount arm & threads: $50 / pair
4x 1/16" Steel Fender Panels to make a custom fender: $200 or 
2x 1/16" Complete fenders with designs Only on Sides: $240 
2x 1/16" Complete Fenders with designs on Sides & Top as well: $260 

1x Conti kit (4x mount bars + 1x centre axle mount): $$ To Be Announced 

Shipping: $ to be paid by client due to volume up to max of $60 US upon discretion and based on amount of parts.



Complete set of Parts designs:










Knock-offs just designed for the complete set










Conti-Kit for complete kit finished










fender brace 









[/quote]

also 2 styles of crown cads or cut parts for sale:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

*X-Mas special

$20 shipped

2"
or
3" stroke cylinders*


3" stroke is a Bimba brand original series stainless steel bodies model: 093
bore(and power factor) = 09 = 1-1/16? & stroke = 3"
Single action/Spring return

all specs are available there:
http://www.bimba.com/pdf/new_pdfs/bmc_cat_09.pdf


2" = Clippard 17/2 - SSR

SSR = Stud mount, single action-spring return, rotating rod. 17-2 = 2" stroke and 17(also power factor) = bore of 1 1/16”

Description: Front Stud Mount
Single Acting
Standard Rod
1 1/16" Bore
2" Stroke

Materials: 304 Stainless Steel Tube
Clear Anodized Aluminum End Caps
Sintered Bronze Rod Bushing

Port Threads: 1/8" NPT

Maximum Pressure: 250 PSI

Rod Information: 303 Stainless Steel Rod
5/16" Diameter
1/4" Flats
5/16-24 Thread

Mounting Thread: 5/8-18

Cylinder Length: 5.063"

Spring Force:
+/- 10% 2 lbs. installed
7 lbs. compressed

http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_cylinder...sp?sku=SSR-17-2


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------

